# Difference between walk and trot cues



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

OK... Somehow I thought about it today (just never really thought about it before, just cued)... And that definitely sounds dumb (I know :mrgreen: ), but...

How do you distinguish ques between "asking from walk to trot" and "asking from walk to more energetic walk"?

P.S. I'll talk with my trainer about it as well, but unfortunately it won't be any earlier than couple weeks from now...


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I personally use a bump of the legs (yay reining stickin' with me! Works though) for a walk with a little squeeze for more umph. My trot cue is a clucking noise and a squeeze, canter is a kissing noise.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I use a heel nudge for both walk and trot. _

_To get a more forward walk, I either use half nudges till I've got the speed I want, or alternate heel 'touches' (left-right-left-right) to encourage the forward movement. If the horse goes to trot, I just say woah, and give a half halt, but then still encourage the more forward gait with alternating heel touches. I also use my seat a bit too I guess, pushing a bit to get them to move forward._

_I normally only walk on a loose rein for a majority of the time, with some walking with contact, so I can also move my hand forward as if I was riding western and Bart knows I just want a nice forward walk._


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

When I ask for a trot I use both legs and squeeze with even pressure on both sides. When I ask for more "umph" in the walk, I open up my hips and when Jesse's front right leg goes forward I nudge with my left leg and vis versa. The only thing that I have to be careful is not to start swinging my legs.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Walk > energetic walk - I use short squeezes with my legs. 

Walk > trot - Consistent, firm squeeze.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

First of all think, "walk on briskly!" or "Trot!" . You'd be surprised at how well your INTENTION comes through when it's really IN your mind.

For trot, I would put both legs on, and bring up internal energy in my body and think "trot" . I hope that doesn't sound too "woo-woo".

For Walk; you put on one leg, alternating with the step of the horse. You will want to put your right leg on just as the horse is lifting HIS right rear leg forward and viceversa. How will you know? Well, let your horse walk around a bit and really feel the horse's barrel roll from side to side as it walks. When the barrel rolls to the left, that is becasue the right rear foot is stepping up and under that fat belly. That's the time to cue THAT side. so, to amplify a walk, you rythmically cue the horse, WITH his stepping under. 
Remember, when you get the amplified walk, stop cueing and let the horse be responsible to carry that. If you constantly cue, you will dull him out.


----------



## Opendoorequine (Nov 29, 2010)

Ditto on tinyliny's post. Intention really does play a huge part in riding. I also use 1 cluck for walk, 2 clucks for trot and 1 kiss for canter and multiple kisses for gallop. I do the noises while lunging/long lining also so it becomes automatic in the saddle.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, folks! 

I do it similar way as Strange (+ voice). Actually I tried to alternate the legs but somehow it wasn't clear for either of them.


----------

